# Mein neuer Gartenteich



## FishFriend (2. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

nun möchte auch ich (André) hier im Forum kurz meinen neuen Teich in Bildern vorstellen.
Es liegen fast vier Wochen "buddeln" und "gestalten" hinter mir und kann nur allen, die etwas ähnliches planen, sagen: Es lohnt sich! Bei mir entstand aus einer ungenutzten Wiese ein kleiner Wasser-Garten-Erholungs-Ort (Natürlich noch nicht komplett fertig...Ufer etc.) 



 

 

 

 

 

Ohne technische Hilfsmittel wie Bagger weiß man nachher allerdings mit jdem Muskel und Gelenk was man "vollbracht" hat.

Noch mehr Bilder zu meinem neuen Teich-Garten in meinem Album:
André's neuer Gartenteich-Garten.

Ich hoffe es wird im nächsten Jahr eine schöne erste komplette "Teichsaison" mit vielen Rotwein-Abenden :-D

lg
André


----------



## FishFriend (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Natürlich folgt in Kürze mehr über mich und den Teich...als Forums-Neuling gibt es natürlich eine kleine Vorstellung ;-)....sobald der Teich mir wieder etwas Zeit gibt :-D :-D


----------



## Sveni (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre,

tolle Arbeit!

Vor allem die Wurzel-,,Nummer´´ gefällt mir ganz besonders. Hab auch eine

Was mir aufgefallen ist, sind deine etwas verschwommenen Foto´s. Hast du die mit ´nem Handy gemacht?

Wie soll die Randgestaltung werden? Steine, Weg, Rasen?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## FishFriend (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Hallo Sveni,

Danke!  !

Ja die Wurzel fand ich auch super...hatte meine Mutter noch über und meinte die würde dem Teich gut stehen 

Bei der Randgestaltung hole ich gerade noch viele Ideen. Eine Ecke wollte ich ähnlich machen wie du es mit den schicken Steinen gelöst hast.  allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob am Tief- oder Flachwasser (wahrscheinlich eher Flachwasser).

Ansonsten kommt auf der rechten Seite zum Hochbeet ein Weg mit Trittplatten und einer Uferbegrünung. Der Rest wird sehr viel bepflanzt und so manche Ufermatte wird noch ihren Weg finden 

Die Bilder hatte ich mit dem Handy gemacht und leider auf Makro :-D ... nicht aufgepasst! Die nächsten mache ich mit meiner Spiegelreflex...dann sieht man vieles besser :-D

Du hast ja wahnsinnig klares Wasser im Teich! Toll!

Viele Grüße!!


----------



## FishFriend (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Morgen gibt es neue Bilder (allerdings erst am Abend) es hat sich wieder etwas getan und die Bepflanzung ist am Wochenende mehr geworden. Morgen kommen die ersten Platten als Weg und weitere Wasserpflanzen.


----------



## Aal (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre

Deine Teichanlage gefällt mir super    und deine
Arbeitsweise "Alles von Hand" ganz besonders !!!  

Auch deine Bepflanzung lässt sichst bisher gut an. Ich würde sagen:
"Alles gut geraten".

Auf die weiteren Bilder bin ich schon gespannt.....

Gruß aus der Eifel vom __ Aal


----------



## FishFriend (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Vielen Dank __ Aal! 
Grüße zurück aus dem Münsterland 

"Von Hand" musste sein...so kann man viiiiiel genauer arbeiten und ich konnte alles fein in den Lehmboden schnitzen 
Dein "Garten-Aquarium-Teich" ist aber der echte "Hammer" hatte das bei meinen Rundzügen im Forum ebenfalls schon mehrfach bestaunt! 

Ich habe heute bei Regenpause ein paar Bilder gemacht und füge sie mal hier ein. Es hat durch den Regen alles etwas gelitten. Auch die Folie sieht man noch größtenteils...aber das kommt jetzt nach und nach. Wegbeleuchtung und Car-Port (zum Teil) wurden auch begonnen .Schade das das Wetter nicht mehr so dolle ist...da könnte man mehr schaffen.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

weitere Bilder und Ansichten folgen und in meinem Album!!

Viele Grüße an alle im Forum...nach langem Durchsehen bin ich endlich auch dabei :-D


----------



## FishFriend (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

 noch ein paar weitere After-Rain-Impressionen


----------



## Aal (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Nabend Andre

Das sind schöne Bilder von bisher "schöner Arbeit". 
Lass dir beim Bau Zeit - hole dir Ideen von anderen.

Übrigens, gibt es keinen Überlauf oder finde ich nur keinen?  

Verfolge deine Arbeit weiter mit Interesse,

Gruß __ Aal 
und weiter viel Spass an der Arbeit


----------



## FishFriend (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Hallöchen,

das "Ideenholen" macht ja mit am meisten Spaß...täglich findet man tolle Sachen. Jetzt geht alles ersteinmal schön nach und nach voran .

Überläufe gibt es gut versteckt sogar drei  (zur Sicherheit! 2 Aus dem Graben und einen aus dem Teich falls es mal wieder einen Münsterland-Dauer-Regen gibt! :evil )...die letzten beiden "normalen" Regentage hat es toll funktioniert, aber zufrieden bin ich noch nicht ganz und finde auch da schon Dank Forum und einer Suchmaschine neue Methoden die ich sogar noch verwirklichen könnte 

Werde noch eine Liste der Pflanzen machen so gut es geht...und vielleicht von besonders schönen ein paar Aufnahmen. 

Bewohner gibt es auch schon: __ Frösche, allerlei __ Käfer und einen Haufen __ Libellen .

Viele Grüße und allen viel Spaß an ihrem Teich/ihren Teichen


----------



## FishFriend (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Heute ging es weiter am Teich: ein kleiner Zaun musste noch aufgebaut werden.

Dabei konnte ich durch Zufall während einer kurzen Pause (mal ohne Regen  ) eine Libelle beim Vernaschen einer Biene beobachten und noch schnell die Kamera holen um sie zu knipsen. 

leider weiß ich nicht was das für eine Libelle ist...vlt. hat ja ein Kenner oder eine Kennerin hier im Forum eine Idee (vlt. eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer?)!

Hier ein paar Fotos: 



 

 

 

 

 

Weitere Bilder in meinem Album "Libellen"


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Hi Andre,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum! 
Dein Teich ist wirklicgh gut gelungen, auch die Fotos von der Libelle. Aus dem Größenvergleich (mit dem Holz) würde ich tipen, das Du mit Deiner Vermutung richtig liegst. 
Bleib' uns gewogen, und schreib' auch mal, selbst wenn alles o. k. ist!


----------



## FishFriend (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

So...endlich finde ich nach einigen Wochen wieder etwas Zeit: Da lag nach dem "Teichbau-Urlaub" doch mehr Arbeit auf dem Schreibtisch als geplant  

Gestern gab es das erste ganz dünne Eis auf dem Teich....da scheint der Winter wohl Einmarsch zu halten. Natürlich momentan nicht mehr so sehr viel Leben am Teich zu sehen. Vor einigen Tagen konnte ich noch ein paar __ Frösche beobachten, aber die haben sich bei den Temperaturen nun auch zurück gezogen.

In den letzten Wochen sind Rund um den Teich noch ein paar weitere neue Pflanzen gesetzt worden: __ Lilien, verschiedene Gräser, __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben in Mörtelkübeln... .

Auch am Carport (zukünftige offene Teichhütte) sind noch schnell ein paar Arbeiten gemacht und ein Anstrich gemacht sowie am Teich und im Carport Solar-LED-Beleuchtung angebracht worden, aber jetzt geht's dann wohl was denn Teich angeht für mich in die Winterpause...

Freue mich schon jetzt auf das Frühjahr wenn alles "zu neuem Leben erwacht".

Mache vielleicht in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar Bilder vom vor-winterlichen Teich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## FishFriend (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Eh ich es vergesse(!!!): hier geht es zu meinen Fotoalben: Meine Alben rund um den Teich


----------



## FishFriend (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Der Teich ist endlich eisfrei :-D. 
Der Uferbereich und das umgebende Gartengebiet sehen nach Frost und Regen recht "zerfranzt" aus....nun kann ich es kaum abwarten bis das Frühjahr kommt und endlich die Arbeiten am Teich und Garten weitergehen können.

Da ist noch eine Menge zu tun damit die Sommerparties im Garten und unterm Carport das richtige Flair haben :-D


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Hallo Andre,

:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Das schaut ja schon richtig gut aus bei Dir.

Den Damm willst Du ja teilweise mit Ufermatten machen - das hab ich bei mir auch so gelöst.
Ich finde das die eleganteste Lösung.
Als Pflanzen für die Ufermatten bietet sich besonders __ Pfennigkraut und __ Bachbunge an.
Die wachsen beide relativ schnell und decken somit gleich eine große Fläche ab.
Ich habe ausserdem noch Kuckuckslichnelken gesät.

LG Markus


----------



## FishFriend (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Gartenteich*

Danke Markus!

Das Forum hat mich schon viel inspiriert :-D.
Eine tolle Gemeinde!

Genau, Ufermatten finde ich da auch am besten nach allem was ich so gesehen habe!
Danke für den Tipp mit Pfennigskraut (das habe ich teilweise auch schon als __ Bodendecker) und __ Bachbunge!


Viele Grüße
André


----------

